# Looking for expert input.



## Fish (Oct 9, 2016)

I just found this today while cleaning out an old shed. This Hawthorne was my dads when he was a boy. I had no idea he still had it. Can anyone tell me about it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Made by Cleveland Welding Co (CWC) late '40s early 50s and sold through Montgomery Ward. Has an incorrect headlight and a Schwinn chain ring on it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm not an expert and can't tell you much about the bike. I do think it's cool that your Dad owned it and I hope you plan on keeping it.


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Made by Cleveland Welding Co (CWC) late '40s early 50s and sold through Montgomery Ward. Has an incorrect headlight and a Schwinn chain ring on it. V/r Shawn



Thank you.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 9, 2016)

Shawn is right on.  I have the same one and it was a 48


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 10, 2016)

NICE find; and, a tie-in to family/history! Cool as it gets! Welcome to theCABE...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 10, 2016)

That's a keeper,Welcome to the cabe


----------

